# 20 year old given no jail time after pleading guilty to raping 4 teens at his home



## Iwander (Nov 17, 2021)

You already know what he looks like.  Rich, white boy gets 8 years probation for 4 rapes.


----------



## Transformer (Nov 17, 2021)

So how much was the judge paid or blackmailed?


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 18, 2021)

Does he have to register? I hope so and I hope he gets blasted and dragged everywhere he goes


----------



## OhTall1 (Nov 18, 2021)

Oh, I guess they didn't want to severely punish him for a few minutes of bad behavior.     Or whatever nonsense that judge said in that case with the dude that raped the girl who was passed out.

I wish that news clip showed how the judge prayed on it and still came away with probation as the most appropriate form of punishment.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Nov 18, 2021)

White privilege Exhibit A:


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Nov 18, 2021)

This sickens me.


----------

